# Bitting ideas please



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a newly started gelding that has me stumped. He is doing well, I'm pleased as anything with our progress in most areas but one. He chomps his bit. Now when I say chomps I mean he uses his teeth and chomps the entire time we drive. When we stand he holds the bit like he has always worn it, doesn't give me grief about rein cues, no trying to avoid the bit at all, in fact he is nicely on the bit most of the time. He is green so will occasionally nose out.. usually my fault actually, when I fail to set him up for an increase in speed, that kind of thing. I'm hoping someone can offer suggestions on helping him have a quieter mouth. Please don't suggest using a caveson to cinch his mouth closed, that will prevent him from chomping perhaps but he won't learn the skill I need him to. I had hoped that given time he would settle into carrying the bit more quietly as all the others I have started have, but in fact he seems to be getting worse. His teeth have recently been looked at so it isn't a dental issue, it really seems to be behavioural and I have to say this guy has always been pretty oral. He will pick things up like a dog and carry them around in his mouth and we had no end of trouble teaching him that his teeth were not welcome on our bodies at any time. Anyway, there it is, he's a 5 year old gelding, dominant temperament but brave and curious and happy to work (he seems to consider pretty much everything we do a game to play) Anyone have any tricks that worked for them?

I have tried tightening the headstall until the bit is snug so there is no room to move it and I have tried loosening it so it hangs loose and doesn't crease his lips at all. Neither changed a thing.


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you tried different bits on him?

It could be that he doesn't like the bit.

My stallion did that a lot until I found a bit he liked he doesn't do it any more.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 1, 2012)

I should have mentioned.. he is in a mullen mouth snaffle ... don't know the thickness but slightly thicker than a pencil (?) I have a standard half cheek broken mouth snaffle and a couple of Kelly bits - snaffles with a twist and a ...er..can't recall the term, a ring over the joint, one is a 'correction' bit tho and not what I'd consider appropriate for a greeny. Good point SilverRose, I never thought of trying different bits, I haven't found a horse that didn't like the bit I'm using - until now perhaps.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 1, 2012)

I would try a french link. I don't like a single jointed bit, but did have one mare that would go in nothing but...as for the twisted bits...I would never own one...but some folks think they are great...but I cannot think that would be a good bit for a beginner horse...ever.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 1, 2012)

Sue, I'm inclined to agree with you about the twisted mouth piece. I have to admit to having gotten them with some other things in a package and they have never been used lol. But I did think I should mention them anyway. I don't at present have a french link, the one I had went with a horse I sold, I may have to look into getting another.

Other than a change of bit anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## kathy k (Aug 1, 2012)

try wrapping it with latex. I wrapped the bit I use for my gelding who hated the metal on his teeth.


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Aug 1, 2012)

My stallion loves the french links. He has a very small mouth and so the single joint would poke the roof really badly. And he didnt like the no tongue relief of the mullen (though usually they are good for that.)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2012)

*Have you tried the bit lifter idea? I couldn't get a real one; someone suggested a shoe string. I am using one on my girl who likes to put her tongue over the bit. She is much quieter, not chomping as much. I understand it works by taking some of the bit pressure off the tongue. I think I will only need it until she has more experience and learns to carry the bit herself.  She is just starting in harness also.*

*I started her with a french link, and am now using the myler comfort snaffle. It is a challenge to get a nice array of bits in all the sizes needed.*


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks MC, I did try a bit of string to keep the bit elevated in his mouth (I read your thread on the tongue issue and thought .."what the heck, may as well give that a try" altho his tongue stays where it belongs at all times) The results were pretty much the same as when I tightened and loosened the head stall to adjust the bit position, no real change at all. He actually seems to work at positioning the bit so he can chomp it. Its like he is playing with it, I'm wondering if a roller would give him the oral stimulation he wants with out the need to chomp down all the time. He isn't gaping at all, no attempts to get rid of or avoid contact with the bit and takes it well when being bridled and even stands quietly with it for the most part. But as soon as we move he begins a rhythmic 'chomp, chomp chomp'. It is slightly eased at the trot and while doing circles, figure 8s and the like but never gone. There is no head bobbing with it just a chomp chomp. I will try different bits and see if that helps, i think the french link sounds like a good bet and if I can find one we'll see how he likes it. I do know I can get some bit wrap here so I am going to give that a try as well. Perhaps cushioning the bit will make it less 'fun' to chomp, quieter and not as satisfying (? Maybe?) He's got me a bit baffled, trying to understand the why of it. If I knew why he was doing it it would be easier to think of how to discourage him. Thanks everyone for all the ideas, keep them coming, even if they don't help with Cruiser they may be just the thing with another horse some day.


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 2, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> *I started her with a french link, and am now using the myler comfort snaffle. It is a challenge to get a nice array of bits in all the sizes needed.*


I have always loved the comfort snaffles for horses that need to be supported (riding horses). Usually horses that are more introverted. I'd be VERY curious to hear if you try this on this gelding... he sounds like a total character and I'll be he's just a hoot to be around. I love those extroverts but they can (and do) try our patience. So many great ideas to try that I hope you'll keep us posted as to your progress!

Cheers

Mary


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd also agree trying a different bit, one with a couple joints (many horses don't like single joints, particularly if he's only been in a bit that works exclusively on the bars).

My Shetland gelding is a lot like your guy... Playful and outgoing. He did the same thing as your horse in the Mullen mouth... He hated it because he couldn't play or move it at all. He hates single joints that collapse on his tongue.

But, in a Myler comfort snaffle he is instantly happy and quiet. He did well in a French link snaffle too.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 2, 2012)

Knottymare ,yes, Cruiser is a lot of fun, keeps us on our toes, never boring and always ready for an adventure. As a stallion he was terribly attention deficit but after I had him gelded last fall he became more able to focus on learning things. He was always sure he is 'all that and a bag of chips' and still is convinced of it, but now he doesn't need me to think for him and break everything down into 2 minute lessons. He is just much more able to think beyond where the mares are and where the boys are and can he please visit the mares. No more constant reminders that he should pay attention in class lol but he still steals the farriers gloves and runs across the dry lot with them and sneaks up on the dogs just to give them a good fright and then chase them from his pen. I swear if a horse could laugh he would be chuckling when the dogs leap in fear. He rules the herd except for my one mare and they are so much in love even non horse people have commented on the clear attachment they share. Neither is herd bound and I can separate them easily but when they are together they are always side by side. they sometimes lay down sleeping with ones head on the others body and will stand mumbling sweet nothings (those soft sweet murmurs like mares share with their foals when they are newborns) into each others muzzles when they have been apart. Considering he was never allowed to be with the mares until this spring it is quite astounding to see the depth of their fondness for one another. Bucky must have a thing for naughty little boys 

I will post here with what I've tried and what the results are of each thing. Maybe someday someone else will need to have ideas to try.


----------

